# Basebands (radios)



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had my X for a bit tried to upgrade the baseband multiple times TBH'S. GB OTA...ect. anyone having this issue?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

are you using the full .340 sbf before flashing the 2 part pre-rooted 596 rom? http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html

have you tried just flashing the .12 baseband updater? http://www.mediafire.com/?p13vc72x5t2xvuy

And here's the .07 baseband updater. http://bit.ly/fpaWBy


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah...stupid Motorola I've been cm7/miui for a month now, about to give up


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> Yeah...stupid Motorola I've been cm7/miui for a month now, about to give up


what problem are you having exactly? if you're on cm7 or miui, all you have to do is flash the .12 baseband updater.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> what problem are you having exactly? if you're on cm7 or miui, all you have to do is flash the .12 baseband updater.


No issues. Just wanted the .12 radio. I have tried just the radio flash and install just aborts.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've thought about flashing the .12 bb just to see how it effects my signal bc it seems 2nd inuit roms I don't get good signals me & a buddy I work with who has an iphone ran some speed tests & his numbers blew mine away

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> No issues. Just wanted the .12 radio. I have tried just the radio flash and install just aborts.


aborts with what error? i need some info to help you out man. lol


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

Razor man your busy on these forums you're a one stop shop, if I flash the .12 baseband & I want 2 go back to .07 bb can I just restore backup or do I need 2 manually flash a .07.zip
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> Razor man your busy on these forums you're a one stop shop, if I flash the .12 baseband & I want 2 go back to .07 bb can I just restore backup or do I need 2 manually flash a .07.zip


haha...thanks man. just tryin to help out where i can.
just flash the .07 baseband updater if you want to go back. restoring a backup wont do it.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wish I'd known there was a baseband updater zip. I sbf'd flashed the 2 part and then went back to 2nd init when I did mine.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> aborts with what error? i need some info to help you out man. lol


Error status 7: doesn't that mean a bad package


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> Error status 7: doesn't that mean a bad package


sometimes. have you tried deleting it and redownloading it. i suggest downloading it on computer and transferring it to sdcard.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just did that is there another zip running around?


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

Where's the .07 zip if I decide to go back from .12


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> Where's the .07 zip if I decide to go back from .12


http://bit.ly/fpaWBy


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> Just did that is there another zip running around?


what version cw recovery are you using?


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

4.0.0.5

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> 4.0.0.5


are you renaming the file or changing anything?


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope can't find much on Google about it either


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> Nope can't find much on Google about it either


when you get the error, right above it should give a detailed reason why the error is happening. need that.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

assert failed: motorola.update_cdma_bp("/tmp/rdl.bin" , "/tmp/bp.img")
E:Error in /sdcard/download/1.09.12P_baseband_updater.zip
(status 7)
Installation Aborted


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> assert failed: motorola.update_cdma_bp("/tmp/rdl.bin" , "/tmp/bp.img")
> E:Error in /sdcard/download/1.09.12P_baseband_updater.zip
> (status 7)
> Installation Aborted


are you doing this on a verizon branded droid x?
also, what kernel version do you have?
what rom is installed on your phone when you get this error?


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

26329 Verizon every rom since libertyliberty


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

i just flashed this. i didn't even know that there was a baseband updater out there. hopefully this will fix the wifi issues i've been having. i never had a problem with dropped wifi before, but for some odd reason it started with the new update on MIUI. i thought it was MIUI and flashed OMGB and i'm STILL having the same issue. i hope the baseband resolves this.


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

razorloves said:


> are you using the full .340 sbf before flashing the 2 part pre-rooted 596 rom? http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html
> 
> have you tried just flashing the .12 baseband updater? http://www.mediafire.com/?p13vc72x5t2xvuy


this .12 baseband updater will work for miui froyo root dx???
btw...does this give fm radio back??
im new here


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> this .12 baseband updater will work for miui froyo root dx???
> btw...does this give fm radio back??
> im new here


it's to my understanding that MIUI doesn't run on froyo - it actually runs off of 2.3.4 (gingerbread) so you're not really on froyo anymore if you're on MIUI.

the baseband would be for 2nd init roms for the sole reason that the new baseband is only applied when updating to the official gingerbread. this allows us to update our baseband manually. 
so to your question ; yes, it would work on MIUI.

as far as FM radio? i'm not too sure. it doesn't hurt to try though. razorloves was also generous enough to post the .07 baseband in case the .12 doesn't play nice with your 2nd-init rom, so I suggest downloading it if updating doesn't do well for you.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

2nd inti roms ALL run on the froyo kernal, for now. The baseband can be flashed forwards or backwards at will. Except for me I guess. The FM radio issues are rom related.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"ganggreen777 said:


> btw...does this give fm radio back??
> im new here


No, it doesn't do that. Has nothing to do with it.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"zerospeed8 said:


> 26329 Verizon every rom since libertyliberty


Need the whole kernel version.
Have you tried flashing the 07 bb updater?
What radio version do you have now?


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll try the. 07 now


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a negative captian, same error as before just with the 09.07 bb


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"zerospeed8 said:


> That's a negative captian, same error as before just with the 09.07 bb


Ok...when you are in cw recovery and you're on the screen to choose a zip, there is an option "toggle script asserts". Choose that and see if you can flash it. That's my last guess for you. Lol

EDIT: actually...I thought of one more. Put the zip on the root of the sdcard. I noticed you had it in a folder


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Will do. Let you know thanks for the doo diligence


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

No dice thanks anyways.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"zerospeed8 said:


> No dice thanks anyways.


You disabled script asserts and it still gives you assert failed? Ummm... I think you're pulling my leg now. Lol


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

No shat gonna try that and try something I saw when I get home.


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> No, it doesn't do that. Has nothing to do with it.


What does it do?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

razorloves said:


> are you using the full .340 sbf before flashing the 2 part pre-rooted 596 rom? http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html
> 
> have you tried just flashing the .12 baseband updater? http://www.mediafire.com/?p13vc72x5t2xvuy
> 
> And here's the .07 baseband updater. http://bit.ly/fpaWBy


Just remember...you started it this time xD


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"BrentBlend said:


> Just remember...you started it this time xD


Lmao...
I almost forgot about that.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Razor when the GB update comes out soon, is it gonna be possible to take that baseband and make a flashable zip of it as well? I think that was one of the major things they were going to update in it.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> Razor when the GB update comes out soon, is it gonna be possible to take that baseband and make a flashable zip of it as well? I think that was one of the major things they were going to update in it.


Yea, should be able to


----------

